# Week 29|30 B&W Challenge: Landscape



## zulu42 (Aug 8, 2021)

This challenge will run until August 22, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

Shooting landscapes in B&W is a challenge to bring the impact of a scene without color. We're reducing the scene to tones of gray, think also of reducing your composition to lines and shapes. It's not a tree, its a triange, and a rolling hill is a curved line. I heard some dude got famous for b&w landscapes, maybe you'll be next! Please enjoy and share your results.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Aug 10, 2021)

Some smoky shots along the perimeter of the Dixie Fire


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Aug 10, 2021)

Cloudy with a chance of Boom!


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 11, 2021)

This morning down my driveway...


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 11, 2021)

A little better -- maybe.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 11, 2021)

The telephoto shot.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 11, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> This morning down my driveway...


Wow, that looks like a winter shot or like a photo taken on a camera with the IR filter removed.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 11, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Wow, that looks like a winter shot or like a photo taken on a camera with the IR filter removed.


thank you.. and just a bit of lens glare..


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 12, 2021)

A view from the Susquehanna River:


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 17, 2021)

rainy today


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 21, 2021)

.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------

